# So you want to lose weight ?



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Firstly I've nothing to do with the app it just worked for me so thought I would share it, I did post this up on another thread but thought I would add this as a own thread

So Jan 1st this year, and approching 50 (now I am 50) I decided I needed to stop the middle age spread, no longer on the tools and desk based on its gone.

I've tried several times before to lose weight with no real sucess until I came accross this...

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/

Start logging *all* your food you will be really surprised how much you do eat , takes a bit of faffing to get used to, but every food and brand is in there somewhere, and yes it is a bit of a bind to weigh everthing and log it.......

But..........

I lost 40 lbs in 3 months by watching what I was eating with no real effort, could have done more if I upped the excersise, but I know its a poor excuse but work hours etc make this awkward

You will need to register

fill out your profile

Age 
Sex (male of female) not how much :devil:
Weight
Height
Activity level etc
How much you would like to lose per week

and it will tell you how many calories you have for the day and how you use that is up to you

My chart log from the site

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8z7sm7xe8w32p94/weight.jpg

Gone from a 40 waist to a loose 36 but not quite a 34 yet 

So give it a try, persevere and it will come off, but you do need to be determined and not half hearted to get the best out of it.

Gone back up a bit as just back from Mexico last week :lol: and if I'm honest I slacked off for a fair few weeks to give myself a break, so you can see from the chart in wanders up and down, but where its gone on, I've worked the following week to bring it back down again.

So back on it now to loose more to get to my ideal weight

Good luck if you give it a bash :thumb:

Regards

Les


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well done but I do find it a lame excuse not upping you exercise because work makes it awkward, there always a way. I'm still recovering from a knee op and have bought an exercise bike to assist the recovery, an excellent tool to strengthen weak muscles in my knee area plus helping trim the weight while I too am on a diet.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Going to pop this on my phone now!

Cheers Les:thumb:

Ben


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

S63 said:


> Well done but I do find it a lame excuse not upping you exercise because work makes it awkward, there always a way.


I quite agree, theres always a way, Just I always have other stuff to do.........which is why I got to be a Fat Knacker in the first place


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I started using the same kind of app standard on my windows phone and it has already helped me. I was really surprised at the amount of calories I take in every day, even when I thought I was having a very healthy meal...


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 and I'm doing well with it!


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Any app, program, workout and etc. is worthless if you don't pay attention what you eat.

The most important thing for weight control are carbonhydrates (carbs) In general, there are two types of carbs - simple carbs and complex carbs.

*A. Simple Carbs*.

Simple carbs can be broken down to 3 different categories:

1. Simple sugars - knows as Monosaccarides.
a) glucose
b) fructose
c) galactose

These are most basic units of carbs. These are your biggest enemy! Excluding them from your diet/menu will improve and accelerate your weight loss.

2. Disaccharides - formed from 2 monosaccharide molecules.
a) maltose
b) sucrose
c) lactose

Some of the products high in Simple carbs and you have to avoid or completely exclude from your menu are: chocolate, cookies, candy bars, table sugar, soda, soft drinks, beer, any type ot alcohol, table sugar, brown sugar and many more...

*The human body needs no more than 10 teaspoon of sugar per day. A can of Coca Cola contains more than 13 teaspoons. You make the calculation...*

*B. Complex carbs*

Complex carbs are also know as polisaccharides - they are formed from multiple chains of monosaccharides. This is the type of carbs you have to put attention to and include in your menu.

The Complex carbs can broken down to:

a) starch

Foods high in starch are :
- vegetables like peas, corn, lima beans and potatoes;
- dried beans, lentils and peas (pinto beans, kidney beans, black eyed peas and split peas);
- Grains like oats, barley and rice;

b) fibres

Foods high in fibres are:

- fruits and vegetables, especially those with edible skin ( apples, corn and beans) and those with edible seeds ( berries)
- beand and legumes (black beans, kidney beans, pintos, chick peas (garbanzos), white beans, and lentils)
- rice
- whole grains as: whole wheat pasta, whole grain breads
- any kind of nuts

These are the basics and if you put them into your consideration, combined with even a daily walking for 30 minutes, I guarantee you will have succsessful results.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

^^^ So can you explain something please?

Above you say to avoid Fructose (I understand this is the sugar in fruit?) Then you say include fruit further down?

Don't get me wrong the above makes sense in general terms - we all know we should avoid choccy and biscuits an cake and sugary fizzy drinks.. But I do hear conflicting comments on fruit. Especially bananas... Whats the right thing to do?

Ben


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

SBM said:


> ^^^ So can you explain something please?
> 
> Above you say to avoid Fructose (I understand this is the sugar in fruit?) Then you say include fruit further down?
> 
> ...


You've highlighted the real dilemma in as much as knowing the correct diet. Just about every natural food product can be good or bad for you depending on many factors. In the past two years I have had heart, cholestrol and gut issues, something that is good for one maybe bad for the other. It has taken me a long time to work out the best compromise and get the balance right. Add to that as individuals we all have different reactions so what maybe perfect for me isn't necessarily for others.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Both you and me are right. I am glad that you've noticed that. Well done! Above I tried to summarize the basics as simple as I could in understandable language for a non-bodybuilder.

Fruits, in their own, can be scrutinized as a different cattegory. It is true that they contain fructose that is simple sugar/carb, but in the same time they are very high on fibres and antioxidants which are essential supplements for the health in general and low in fat and callories.

Fructose doesn't replenish muscle glycogen stores like other carbohydrates, but its forte is to replenish depleted liver glycogen. This is why it is a main ingredient in energy drinks customized for endurance athletes. When muscle glycogen is depleted, stored liver glycogen is then used as an energy source. The brain also utilizes the majority of its energy supply from liver glycogen. 

I guess you've seen footballers that eat bananas between the extra times ( I've seen in this World cup too) and bodybuilders after workout. Bananas and honey are "fast" carbs. Here comes another very important role of the carbs. Carbs are something like protein defenders/guards. What this means is that carbohydrates protect the protein you do consume from being converted to glucose to serve as an energy source when glycogen and plasma glucose levels decrease.

In my opinion, I wouldn't avoid fruits, quite the contrary, I would highly recommend them.

I'd like to mention that English is not my mother tongue. So, please be indulgent if I've made any mistakes.


----------



## Shane (Dec 4, 2005)

I have lost 31kg with my fitness pal. I now use it to define the foods that I eat and I feel worlds better!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks Rainbow and S63..:thumb:

I think for me the simple answer is going to be to stick to fruit, veg, salad, fish and chicken - all of which I love so its not too hard - just i love chocolate, crisps, pizza and curry too!!! so will avoid these for now and retrain my system.

And with the fruit - like all good things - keep it in moderation. Yesterday I had 2 satsumas - Fruit is free at work - so will not be eating 5 or 6 items like I used too.

And Rainbow - your English is spot on! :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Of course no matter what you eat it should be balanced.

This does help as it make you think how much you are actually sticking down yer cake hole.

What using this (threre are lots others,but this was the best IMHO) and cross referancing the calorific values,and tallying them up daily does make you realise that that small plate you "think" you are eating, will actually feed a family of 4 for a week. :lol:


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

I've never known anyone get fat on fruit! I have an orange, a kiwi, some raspberries and blueberries most days.

Does me a lot of good!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Fruits contain a lot of sugar.mainly polysaccharides,which are hard to break down. Don't overdo 1 or the other. Keep it balanced.
No problem in having a cheatmeal once in a while. Will keep you mentally stronger. It can't be an obsession, it should slowly become a habit that you can keep up with on a daily base


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't be afraid to have a naughty treat maybe once a week, you must enjoy the regime without having withdrawal symptoms from previous unhealthy ways otherwise you may go back to those old ways.


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> Fruits contain a lot of sugar.mainly polysaccharides,which are hard to break down. Don't overdo 1 or the other. Keep it balanced.
> No problem in having a cheatmeal once in a while. Will keep you mentally stronger. It can't be an obsession, it should slowly become a habit that you can keep up with on a daily base


They do contain a lot of sugar but you'd have to eat lots and I do mean lots for them to have a detrimental effect on your body.

The way I see it is that if it isn't natural- ie Oreos don't grow on trees- you shouldn't be having it.

Fruit has always been around so dig in! I've just had Greek yoghurt with a sliced banana, chopped almonds and a bit of honey. Good stuff after a workout and tastes great!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

"Oreos don't grow on trees" - Are you sure? Damn! :lol:
Love this line!


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

Well you learn something new every day!


----------

